# Gentoo Installation mit KDE? 3 GB?

## -13-

Habe mal ne frage. ich dachte immer gentoo wäre ein schlankes system? Habe heute mal geguckt nachdem alles was ich brauche drauf ist wie gross die installation ist.

Mir sind fast die augen ausgefallen. 3 GB. Das kann ja irgendwie nicht sein.

Kann man sich irgendwie alle installierten sachen auflisten lassen?

Auf jedenfall habe ich zur Standard Installation mit kernel und was er sonst noch auf jedenfall braucht noch folgendes hinzu installiert:

- KDE 3.1

- Mozilla

- NVIDIA Treiber

- Xine

- GKrellM

- XMMS

- Evolution

- Kopete 

- ALSA

- Open Office

Das kann ja nicht sein das diese sachen 3 GB verbraten? oder? Habe vorher Red Hat genutzt und hatte 2,8 GB insgesamt und habe fast alles ausgewählt man ich gefunden habe mit GNOME und ALLEN Bibliotheken und und und ...

Habe schon die gesaugten Files gelöscht. Brauch man ja net zwingend. Waren auch 700MB.

----------

## ajordan

viel Platz nimmt auch der Sourcenteil in /usr/portage/distfiles weg. den brauchst du zum Betrieb nicht, kannst ihm im Prinzip loeschen. Ich gebe aber zu Bedenken, das es oefter neue ebuilds gibt, die als Grundlage dieselben Sourcepackete nutzen, die du dann erneut downloaden muesstest.

Alex

----------

## -13-

Hab ja DSL geht recht fix der download .

Habe den Teil aber schon vorher gelöscht sonst hätte ich ja 3,7 GB gehabt  :Smile: 

Noch jemand ne ahnung?

----------

## andreh

 *-13- wrote:*   

> Hab ja DSL geht recht fix der download .
> 
> Habe den Teil aber schon vorher gelöscht sonst hätte ich ja 3,7 GB gehabt :)
> 
> Noch jemand ne ahnung?

 

Ahja, du bist also einer der vielen, die sich ueber die schlechten Uebertragungsgeschwindigkeiten beklagen, sage ich einfach mal. Warum musst du die Pakete dann immer erneut downloaden?

Zu den 3 GB kann ich nur sagen, dass ja etwa 150 MB schonmal fuer den Portage Tree draufgehen, dazu kommt noch einmal /var/db/pkg in dem Informationen zu den installierten Paketen zu finden sind. Damit haettest du schonmal fast 200 MB. Solltest du exakt die gleiche Paketauswahl getroffen haben, wie bei deinem RedHat, hat sich alles geklaert.

----------

## -13-

Sach aml wo habe ich mich über die downloadgeschwindigkeit beschwert. Lade vom utwente.nl runter und habe null probleme.

Bei Red Hat habe ich das sehr sehr viel mehr installiert. Habe es ja noch auf der anderen Partition drauf. Habe es ja abgeglichen. 

Red Hat 2,8 

Gentoo 3,1

Und Red Hat is viel mehr druff.

PS.: 200 MB macht den braten ja jetzt auch nicht mehr fett dadurch kannst du mir nich 3,1 gigabyte für das bisschen erklären.

----------

## andreh

 *-13- wrote:*   

> Sach aml wo habe ich mich über die downloadgeschwindigkeit beschwert. Lade vom utwente.nl runter und habe null probleme.

 

Zumindest benutzt du schonmal einen Mirror, aber dennoch ist das IMO unnoetiger Datentransfer, aber egal.

 *-13- wrote:*   

> Bei Red Hat habe ich das sehr sehr viel mehr installiert. Habe es ja noch auf der anderen Partition drauf. Habe es ja abgeglichen. 

 

Ok, aber bei RedHat hast du vermutlich keine Developer Versionen installiert, was bei Gentoo aber der Fall ist. Diese nehmen dann natuerlich mehr Platz in anspruch.

 *-13- wrote:*   

> Und Red Hat is viel mehr druff.

 

Wie gesagt, du wirst warscheinlich keine Developer Pakete installierte haben (und damit meine ich nicht nur gcc und autofoo).

 *-13- wrote:*   

> PS.: 200 MB macht den braten ja jetzt auch nicht mehr fett dadurch kannst du mir nich 3,1 gigabyte für das bisschen erklären.

 

Durch diese 200 MB weniger, wuerde das Gentoo aber auf 2,9 GB schrumpfen, und die restlichen, mehr oder weniger vielen, Hundert MB sind IMO auf die Developer Pakete zurueckzufuehren.

----------

## swain

ich denke auch, wenn du unter RedHat mal alle devel pakete zu den installierten Paketen die du drauf installierst kommst du auf mehr.. 

das ist halt der "nachteil" von einer nicht binary distri

----------

## -13-

Naja also bei Red Hat habe ich ALLE Developer Sachen installiert die dabei waren. Schon von vornerein damit nichts fehlt beim kompilieren oder sonst was.

----------

## ajordan

Wenn dir die paar MB die Sache nicht wert sind, dann loeschs doch einfach wieder. Ich denke, es wurde hinreichend erklaert, woher die kommen. Auch RedHat gibt nicht alle Quellen weiter, daher sind selbst wenn man alle Quellen ausm Menu auswaehlt, nie alle Quellen auffer Platte. Zudem bietet ein Tool wie portage wohl auch ein deutlich einfacher zu administrierendes/konfigurierendes System. Wenn das die paar MB nicht wert ist, siehe oben.

Alex

----------

## dek

Gesagt ist eigentlich schon alles, bis auf eines:

Hast du schon mal die temp Dateien von portage (/var/tmp/portage/*) gelöscht?

Da sammelt sich nämlich so einiges an mit der Zeit..

----------

